# Change of job in 2 months



## star123 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi der..

I am presently working in a L.L.C company in Fujairah and its owned by my uncle, 

1)My designation is GM.
2)I am qualified with my MSC,U.K (attested by U.A.E GOVT)
3)I am with the company only for 2 month.
4)Withdrawing salary is 'Decent'
5) In contract duration period is ''Unlimited''.

Now the case is, 

I am offered with better salary in Big company and my Uncle also Don't mind in me changing the job and their ready to provide with NOC letter or any other related document required, Simultaneously my next employer ready apply for residence visa.
In above case, any 6 month BAN will be involved (or) any other difficulties to be faced.

KINDLY ADVICE MY FRIEND'S.

CHEER'S


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

If you are still on probation you can move jobs without a ban.


----------

